# Gel gör beni



## PrettywomanJR

..ive only three words to ask, seems easy but i cant understand: what does this mean please:

"Gel gör beni"

tsklr 

prttywmanJr


----------



## Finland

Hello!



PrettywomanJR said:


> ..ive only three words to ask, seems easy but i cant understand: what does this mean please:
> 
> "Gel gör beni"
> 
> tsklr
> 
> prttywmanJr


 
"Come see me"

HTH

S


----------



## daywisher

Finland is right. However, the usage and meaning is rather beyond "come and see me this afternoon in my office"

I only know a single place where this phrase is used, as a part of a refrain, by Yunus Emre; "Gel gör beni, aşk neyledi" 
The whole line means "You must to see my desparation of The Love". And "The Love" here is the concept of love in Tasavvuf, the philosophy of "Whirling Dervishes". 

Not a typical phrase for daily use.


----------



## miraculeuse

PrettywomanJR said:


> asalam alasykum!




*SORRY PrettywomanJR! THIS IS NOT TURKISH! please use it in the arabic forum...*


----------



## daywisher

PrettywomanJR, regarding your title I support Miraculeus. It is not Turkish. 
Just for your information, your typing is not correct either. Knowing how native Arabic speakers pronounce it, I would write it as “selâm-u aleyk” for greeting a single person, and  “selâm-u aleykum” for greeting many. The meaning is “May peace be with you”. In Arabic culture they use it for both “Merhaba”, and for “Hoşçakal(ın)”. A very nice greeting word, but not Turkish. 
Sağlıcakla kalın.


----------



## AlpTigin

I am really really annoyed at telling non-Turkish persons that Turks is not Arabic.


----------



## Revontuli

AlpTigin said:


> I am really really annoyed at telling non-Turkish persons that Turks is not Arabic.


 
That's a very off-topic comment but I have to reply: What's your reason to be annoyed at the fact that Turks are not Arabs? It's really really curious.

If you assume that we're _Arabs_ just because our language has _Arabic influence_, you're very wrong. 

Please don't confuse non-native friends with false comments.


----------



## shafaq

miraculeuse said:


> *SORRY PrettywomanJR! THIS IS NOT TURKISH! please use it in the arabic forum...*


.
    I don't think this forum is intended to be a place to exhibit any type of (lingual) *racism*, on contrary (*at least in my opinion*) is a meeting place of human being from all races. 
.
"asalam alasykum!" is a *Turkish salutation* with an Arabic origin and it is most commonly used in old and modern Turkish; and  still   being used by religious or secular section of the people every day by millions of instances.  
So this is a malinformation.
.Even if it was purely Arabic, it is not a clever way to inform someone on it; may be appeared in racism intended forums only.
*Or am I missing something here ?*


----------



## Rallino

_*To Ezgi Revontuli:*_


> That's a very off-topic comment but I have to reply: What's your reason to be annoyed at the fact that Turks are not Arabs? It's really really curious.
> 
> If you assume that we're _Arabs_ just because our language has _Arabic influence_, you're very wrong.
> 
> Please don't confuse non-native friends with false comments.


Did you even understand what he says? He says he is annoyed by the fact that has to tell all the time that turkish is not arabic. And I certainly agree with him. It is not him who gives false comments to non-native friends, it is our very non-native friends who inform themselves wrongly, thus we feel the need to say that turkish is not arabic.

_*To Shafaq:*_


> I don't think this forum is intended to be a place to exhibit any type of (lingual) *racism*, on contrary (*at least in my opinion*) is a meeting place of human being from all races.
> .
> "asalam alasykum!" is a *Turkish salutation* with an Arabic origin and it is most commonly used in old and modern Turkish; and still being used by religious or secular section of the people every day by millions of instances.
> So this is a malinformation.
> .Even if it was purely Arabic, it is not a clever way to inform someone on it; may be appeared in racism intended forums only.
> *Or am I missing something here ? *


Well, me, I find it highly informal, even rude. That expression is used in every situation in arabic. But in turkish, not. Try to say "Selamın aleyküm" in a business meeting, and let's see when you'll get the job. 

Is it a turkish salutation? How did you come up with that answer?

Selam-ın Aleyküm. Ve-aleyküm selam. 

Can you analyze these 2 expressions grammatically ? What is that *-ın* suffix, and what is that *ve-* prefix? And what does *aleyküm* mean ? I personally don't know! Because I don't speak arabic. If you do know, it means you made some research (and I respect that).

Personally I never let my friends who learn turkish use this expression. Because it is JUST NOT turkish. 

I don't think at all that this is turkish culture either. It seems to me that turks saw that this was used in arabic countries, and they thought "oh we are both muslims, and they greet each other like that. So if muslims do that, then so should we". 

Call me a racist if you want, but what I don't like in arabic, is that the word "Allah" is never absent in their sentences! 

I certainly don't know if "selamın aleyküm, Ve-aleyküm selam" are borrowed because of religious feelings, but seeing that only religious or -dare I say, pious people use it, I can't stop but think that this is just a wanna-be-like-them attitude.

Language being a culture is one thing, but I think it is not healthy to mix religion into the language, or borrowing words from another language for the sake of religion.


----------



## shafaq

Rallino said:


> _*To Shafaq:*_
> Well, me, I find it highly informal, even rude. That expression is used in every situation in arabic. But in turkish, not. Try to say "Selamın aleyküm" in a business meeting, and let's see when you'll get the job.
> 
> Is it a turkish salutation? How did you come up with that answer?
> 
> Selam-ın Aleyküm. Ve-aleyküm selam.
> 
> Can you analyze these 2 expressions grammatically ? What is that *-ın* suffix, and what is that *ve-* prefix? And what does *aleyküm* mean ? I personally don't know! Because I don't speak arabic. If you do know, it means you made some research (and I respect that).
> 
> Personally *I never let my friends* eek who learn turkish use this expression. Because it is JUST NOT turkish. ( ??? )
> 
> I don't think at all that this is turkish culture either. It seems to me that turks saw that this was used in arabic countries, and they thought "oh we are both muslims, and they greet each other like that. So if muslims do that, then so should we".(  )
> 
> *Call me a racist if you want, but what I don't like in arabic, is that the word "Allah" is never absent in their sentences! *
> 
> I certainly don't know if "selamın aleyküm, Ve-aleyküm selam" are borrowed because of religious feelings, but seeing that only religious or -dare I say,* pious people* use it, I can't stop but think that this is just a wanna-be-like-them attitude.
> 
> Language being a culture is one thing, but I think it is not healthy to mix religion into the language, or borrowing words from another language for the sake of religion.(  for the name of my ancestors.. )



Note: All *bold*ings and in-bracket expressions/smilies are introduced by shafaq.
.
.
.    I am confessing with an open heart that; at first glance I had supposed here as Turkish section of a language forum; to talk on language related matters.
But what I surprised is that someone exhibits their hatered feelings towards some people/religion as if here is a racist hate circle .
I write in Arabic section too and see that Arab and Jewish people are discussing lingual matters ( including shared roots of both languages beside other)  between  them  without exhibiting any type of racism or hatred feelings towards any party, religion or language as most of homo-sapiences may do. 
Although I can't claim that  they love each other ; but at least; they don't exhibit on the forum, any type of  poisonous racism and hatred feelings that may exist inside them. 
. 
.   All we are sons of nine and all of us carry a certain amount of stinky inventory inside, either as feelings or materials. Luckily, we invented specific places (even in cyber-world ) to pour out that stinky inventory in it; instead of pouring on face of each other.
.
.   Living in a world where act(ivat)ed racism and religious-hatered counts on crimes against humanity; and loving myself and all of you without any discrimination by age, sex, ethnicity, grade and religion even with all unlikeable contents inside -either concealed or revealed-;I am keeping my assumption on this forum as a linguistic place free of stinky contents; indicating that was occupied by educated human beings.


----------



## Rallino

Exactly what on earth are you talking about ? I have never _ever _mentioned that I hated any one nation or religion for that matter. 

_(--> Just edited the post to add this: if you're refering to the point where I said: "What I don't like in Arabic..." Please don't think that I don't like arabic. Because I speak french, italian and japanese, and I can also state some things that I dislike in those languages as well. Mainly because they don't seem logical. But it doesn't mean that I hate those languages, I love the languages. I am, as they say, a language freak. Besides one doesn't have to like every lanaguage in the world. I have many russian friends, I love them all, but I don't like Russian. Because it doesn't sound good to my ears. What is wrong with that?)_

When I speak turkish I try not to use the words that are English or French origin. And lately, you may have heard, people are concerned about losing our real turkish by using some words like: _komünikasyon, şoke olmak, city centre..._

What I am saying is, while we're at it, let's get rid of the Arabic and Persian words too, because they aren't turkish either. I don't hate any one culture, and I respect each and every one nation existing in the world.

I, personally, am doing my best to use the Turkish words when I speak. And I desire to hear people do that too. I don't want to hear a language mixed with English, French or Arabic words. Am I racist ? Is it racism ? I see that you've talked about racism before my post too, in your answer to _Miraculeuse_. I am sure you know what racism means, but calling people racist is a very strong accusation in my opinion.

This forum is a linguistic place *where, I believe, we can also discuss our concerns or thoughts about our language.*


----------



## Revontuli

> *To Ezgi Revontuli:*
> Did you even understand what he says? He says he is annoyed by the fact that has to tell all the time that turkish is not arabic. And I certainly agree with him. It is not him who gives false comments to non-native friends, it is our very non-native friends who inform themselves wrongly, thus we feel the need to say that turkish is not arabic.


 
His sentence is a bit ambigious. This is why I reacted like that. 

"I am annoyed at telling..."

To me it means he gets angry with the act of telling others that Turkish is not Arabic.

Instead of getting at me, I'd suggest you to be more polite and correct me if there's a misinterpretation.


----------



## Rallino

Ezgi Revontuli said:


> His sentence is a bit ambigious. This is why I reacted like that.
> 
> "I am annoyed at telling..."
> 
> To me it means he gets angry with the act of telling others that Turkish is not Arabic.
> 
> Instead of getting at me, I'd suggest you to be more polite and correct me if there's a misinterpretation.



You are right. I reacted a bit harshly there. My apologies.


----------



## Revontuli

Rallino said:


> You are right. I reacted a bit harshly there. My apologies.


 
I know my reaction to AlpTigin was harsh too, but as I said, his sentence was ambigious... I really don't like it when people have wrong information about our country, culture and language.

My apologies to AlpTigin for getting him wrong and to you as well, Rallino. And thank you very much for your kindness. Plus, I agree with your previous posts.


----------



## daywisher

Herkese merhaba !
Well... I can see it’s been hot and stormy in here. 
This thread happened to have its own dynamics that is chaging everthing. The originator’s title was *“**asalam alasykum!, (I am mistaken, wasn’t it so?) but the subject matter had nothing to do with it. *Then, with a little touch, the title created its own flow and become the matter itself. Then somehow the title has been corrected to reflect the original subject matter, however, the main discussion which took place has nothing to do with the new title. J
Don’t anbody worry. I don’t intend to re-start the tough discussion, in which I think the wording has extended little beyond what was intended. I just want to put forward my resoning behind my judgement that this phrase is not Turkish, and I will stay strictly within the boundries of language issues. 


shafaq said:


> _"asalam alasykum!" is a *Turkish salutation* with an Arabic origin and it is most commonly used in old and modern Turkish; and still being used by religious or secular section of the people every day by millions of instances. _
> _So this is a malinformation. _


 
Dear shafaq, 


I believe the criteria for saying that a word (=a sequence of sounds) belongs to a particular language is. , 

It must have a clear “meaning” arrtributed to it, namely, it must clearly denote a particular object, a case, a manner, a state of affairs, and abstract concept, an entity. If it doesn’t have a meaning, a “sound” is nothing but a noise. 
There must be clear syntax (sign) assigned to it, and that must adhere to the grammatical rules of that language: using prefix/suffixes, conjugation if applicable. It maybe listed under exceptions, like irregular verbs in English, but with clear rules of “irregularity”. 
It must expectedly have a root-word in that language, though not always neceessary, like in the case of adopted words from other languges. It must be a part of the culture in broader sense (not only restricted to a region, but cover the whole culture), and must be / expected to be listed in reputable dictionaries. 
Regarding our phrase; 

It has a perfectly defined rich meaning in Arabic, not to repeat but a “peacefull salutation”. But, in Turkish, although “selâm” is adopted from Arabic, it has lost its Arabic meaning and not used as “peace” any more. “Aleyk” is not Turkish at all. So what does the phrase mean in Turkish. – No answer, but varieties of user-dependent responses for intended meaning. 
Look at the suggested transliterations; selam, salam, assalam, asalam, -ın, -un, -ün, aleykum, aleyküm etc... We don’t even have an agreed upon form, and we can’t, because we don’t have those sounds (letters) in our language. How does it fit into Turkish grammer if we can’t even agree on it’s syntax? 
Does it have a root in Turkish? – No answer. Is it an adopted word / phrase? Maybe yes. Is it listed in a reputable Turkish dictionary with a clear meanig? No. TDK online *Büyük Türkçe Sözlük** gives *only a version of it's transliteration as; _“(< Ar. selâmün'aleyküm) selâmünaleyküm_” but not the meaning. (note that it is classified as Arabic) 
(Note: If we also check other *adopted Turkish words*; sabah, sabun, tabak and many other, they refer to the same exact object in both languages, they are Turkish words adopted from Arabic. They are Turkish as much as they are Arabic.) 
With this reasoning, I can’t say it is a “*Turkish salutation*_ with an Arabic origin”. _It is an Arabic salutation. I can add that it is also used in Islamic cultures, not only Turkey. In Indonesia for instance, if you say this in an Islamic community, you will be understood and responded back. But they have their own salutation words as well. 
The fact, that it is used even frequently among Turkish people, does not make the phrase Turkish. Take “O.K.” for instance. It has become a globally used expression but, can we say it is Turkish? 
So I believe, I am not misinforming anybody when saying it is not Turkish. I also believe that great majority of us Turks are using this salutation without knowing the meaning. I prefer to use and suggest to both native and foreign friends alternative Turkish phrases which make more sense.
By the way, in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=650388&page=1. I foundquite interesting remarks/information if anyone is interested. 

Hepiniz sağlıcakla kalın. J


----------



## Britishboy

I'm not sure how 'asalam alasykum' found its way into the discussion at all!  It was not PrettyWoman's original title: that was 'Gel gör beni'.  

In the first reply the title was changed given as 'Re: asalam alasykum', presumably as a friendly greeting, although the title was now wrong - it was not Re (i.e. about) asalam alasykum, it was Re: Gel gör beni.

But then PrettyWoman was directly and quite wrongly quoted as writing 'asalam alasykum', which she never wrote at all!

I guess we need to be scrupulously careful about our quoting!


----------



## cherine

Britishboy said:


> I'm not sure how 'asalam alasykum' found its way into the discussion at all! It was not PrettyWoman's original title: that was 'Gel gör beni'.


Actually it *was* the title, and this is what created confusion. This is why giving proper titles to the threads is vital in this forum.
Although the title was corrected by a moderator, the discussion unfortunately continued off topic.

So, to calm things down a bit, this thread is closed for the time being.


----------

